# When did you stop progesterone suppositories?



## APToddlerMama (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm 12 weeks pregnant and have been told to stop the progesterone suppositories. I am totally freaked out and scared to do it. I have enough to go through 15 weeks. I am just wondering when others stopped and what the outcome was (good or bad). I really do hate taking them and they are making me feel awful so I don't want to take them a day longer than I have to, but I also want to keep taking them as long as I need to too... TIA!


----------



## Maurine (May 28, 2009)

I stopped at 10 weeks. Everything turned out fine! (Not sure why you are on them in your particular case, but for me--IVF--my doc actually wanted me to stop them right after my BFP. I guess my progesterone levels were good. However, I reasoned with him to let me continue to 10 weeks.)


----------



## BlueSkyDay (Mar 10, 2011)

I stopped around 12 weeks. My doctor had been testing my progesterone levels and by 12 weeks they were good. She later joked that I'd taken "enough progesterone to sink a ship." I guess most women stop much sooner than 12 weeks. I didn't have any problems taking them and felt absolutely no different once I stopped.


----------



## APToddlerMama (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm on them for low progesterone. Ugh! I was so hoping I'd feel 1000 times better! Thank you both


----------



## sotaguchimuch (Nov 3, 2010)

I stopped at 10 1/2 weeks. I think they contributed to the awful nausea that I experienced so I was nervous yet at the same time glad to go off them. I thought that my provider would want to check my levels but since they saw the heartbeat on the ultrasound they weren't concerned at all. I'm a FTM and now 34 weeks!!


----------



## by-the-lake (Jul 2, 2008)

I will be on them for 35 weeks ( see previous post you!). Take them at night! I fall right to sleep


----------



## mamaBlue (May 27, 2003)

I was supposed to take my progesterone to 12 weeks, but I had enough to get me to 14 weeks, so I took them until I ran out. Three days after I stopped, I had super light spotting for about 24 hours. My doc says it was nothing, but I understand that some people do have slight withdrawal bleeding 2-4 days after they quit. I suppose I'll never know... Anyway, I'm 16w6d and all is well.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I took them for 13 weeks an d was totally freaked out about stopping even though I hated them. I wondered" how does the doctor know I'm ready to stop if he hasn't even checked my levels?" Well, the doctor does have experience....long story short ,we did have our baby boy in March. Everything will be fine.


----------



## Snowflake777 (Jan 6, 2011)

I took them during my first pregnancy and stopped at 13 weeks. It made me incredibly nervous too, but everything turned out fine.

It seems like 10-13 weeks is the norm, so I guess there's a good reason for it.


----------



## Maurine (May 28, 2009)

I believe that the placenta takes over between 7-10 weeks in making progesterone. So if your baby is healthy (heartbeat) then they don't worry about it much after 10 weeks. Good luck!


----------



## myorianna (Jul 29, 2008)

I took mine for 9 weeks and didn't have any spotting or anything. I'm now 31 weeks and everything is going well so far...


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

I took progesterone and was told by my midwives to stop at 12-13 weeks. After that, I believe it can cause serious reproductive malformations to the baby. It was after three consecutive pregnancy losses and I did not lose the baby after I stopped taking the progesterone.

In addition, I have a medical textbook which states that in all clinical trials, there was no decrease in pregnancy loss in the women who were given progesterone in several trials that were cited, so I'm not sure why it's still given or if it even helps, but I did go on to have a healthy baby.


----------



## APToddlerMama (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you everyone! I cut the dose in half for a week starting at 13 weeks and stopped entirely at 14 weeks. I am now 15 weeks and all seems well. And I even seem to have lost a couple of pounds of bloat! And no more headaches. Lovely.


----------

